# JavaDoc in Eclipse anzeigen lassen



## mongole (17. Jun 2010)

Hallo,

Ich arbeite an einem Projekt, das auf Maven als build tool aufsetzt. Wenn ich den Befehl mvn dependency:sources ausführe, werden mir alle vorhandenen *-sources.jar files geladen und mit dem projekt verknüpft, so, dass ich in eclipse die JavaDoc als Mouse Over angezeigt bekomme.

Nachdem mir für einige JARs die source JARs fehlen hab ich sie mir ausgecheckt und als *-soures.jar exportiert. Wenn ich die in mein Maven repostiory deploy, funktioniert bei den meisten das JavaDoc Mouse Over. Nur bei zwei, will es einfach nicht.

Weiß jemand eine Anleitung, wie man die *-sources.jar dateien exportieren muss, damit das funktioniert? Ich komm auf keinen grünen Zweig...

Ich vermute, dass mir ein Eintrag in der /META-INF/MANIFEST.MF Datei fehlt. Oder lieg ich da falsch?

Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar!

Danke und lg,
Andreas


----------



## Wildcard (17. Jun 2010)

Warum nimmst du nicht m2eclipse? Damit kannst du einfach in der Oberfläche 'download javadoc/sources' auswählen und der rest wird automatisch konfiguriert.


----------



## mongole (18. Jun 2010)

Ich verwende eh das m2eclipse. Aber der hat nicht alles JARs und Sourcen gefunden. Deshalb hab ich mir mit Artifactory einen Maven Proxy Reporitory aufgebaut, in dem ich mir die JARs mit Sourcen installiert/deployed hab, die gefehlt haben. Problematisch war's wo, ich eben keine fertigen -sources.jar Files dazu gefunden hab. Die hab ich eben selber erstellt und in meinem Artifactory Repository deployed. Bei den meisten hat's funktioniert, aber nicht bei allen...


----------

